# Play Ball!



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Got some pics of Tucker playing ball, then being tortured for my enjoyment.

SQUIRREL





































Stopped to strike a pose























































***MORE***


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I took these for a facebook competition, he was a very tolerant boy.










































































**MORE**


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

As a reward for his tolerance I let him maul the towel.

































































**THE END**


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute!! Looks like you are both enjoying summer a lot!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

He looks SO happy! Love to see dogs with that look on their faces 

also the pics with the shades and sunscreen were hysterical -- what a good boy!


----------



## amandanicole (May 31, 2011)

! He's so very adorable!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

He is the coolest!


----------



## garry (Jul 22, 2011)

He looks like he is enjoying the "torture" . Very cute dog!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures! Love the sunglasses!


----------

